# Vent...why does this keep happening



## jelly_bean (Sep 23, 2014)

I just need to vent a bit about my situation. 18 months ago my ex stopped paying the mortgage and other bills and we were at the brink of losing everything. I had already moved out for 2 years but had to move back into the home in the basement and save the house. This summer I moved him out of the main floor of the house and down the basement. He was none to pleased but he signed the separation agreement that this is my house now and I will give him until April to find his own place. Longer than he deserves but it is cold here and moving in Jan or Feb is really hard plus he needed our large garage for his new business. Now where is where I am getting frustrated, he did not start his business, has no plan to now. So now he just golfs all day, has no job, and I have to chase him every month for some money to help with bills. Today I got a call from a travel agent about confirming our trip to Mexico. Well I had no plan to go to Mexico so I played along. Turns out he is going to Mexico with some lady I have never heard of. Fine he is technically single, it is the money that really bothers me. I live check to check cause of the debt I incurred to save his ass and he has money to travel to Mexico.


So the question is do I say anything since I really shouldn't know about this trip? I am quite curious how he is going to explain this to me. Maybe I am over reacting cause he is going with a woman? I mean it is in my best interest if he find a new woman to take care of him so I don't want to deter him from this new relationship. I am afraid if I challenge him he will think I am jealous which I am not. I am leaning towards not saying anything and just stewing inside LOL


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

While he’s down Mexico way pack his bags and all his belongings,put them in storage and pay one months rent.Change the locks on your doors and when he returns hand him the key to his storage container and say adios.
If he can play golf every day then he can pay rent somewhere else.


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 23, 2014)

That did cross my mind but then I would have to put the lease in my name cause he has no job and then he would screw me over that way. But I did look at options LOL


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I thought you meant that you owned the house.Unless you have some deep attachment to the house or it is very cheap to rent why not move?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

This keeps happening because YOU ALLOW it to keep happening.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Are there any legal documents that say who is supposed to pay for what? It sounds like you're still married, which means he has no obligation to pay for anything. The way to move past this is to get divorced, divide up assets, and figure out who pays support payments.


----------

